# Roland Cut Studio for Mac OS 10.7 Lion



## mister lee (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi All,
Just in case you haven't seen Roland have finally released a Cut Studio plug-in for Illustrator that works with Lion!
No more booting into Snow Leopard 
cutting


----------

